
Ask HN: Why Radiowaves are used instead of Lasers in WISP? - projectfunded
Light has frequency in terahertz and can be modulated faster.<p>Why we use radio waves for 5g&#x2F;WiFi and all data transmission rather than employing laser arrays which automatically align themselves.
======
greenyoda
Light can't pass through walls, people or other opaque objects. So you'd need
an unobstructed line of sight between the transmitter and receiver.

------
zunzun
Fog?

